# My bets for Bellator 65 !!



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

can't fking wait  

what do u guys think of the bets .. some feedback would be nice lol


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

One of THE toughest events to bet on and the close lines point to that.

I personally agree with all your picks and Nogueira as underdog is a great bet, were there any decision lines? I see pretty much all of them going the distance.


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

Icemanforever said:


> One of THE toughest events to bet on and the close lines point to that.
> 
> I personally agree with all your picks and Nogueira as underdog is a great bet, were there any decision lines? I see pretty much all of them going the distance.


I disagree actually .. one of the easier events compared to the previous ones lol 

the decision lines come out tomorrow for bellator

thanx for the feedback m8 

can't fking wait !!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Holy crap!


----------



## Cookie66 (Feb 9, 2012)

Very good picks!


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

update on bets :










added another $290 on Luis and $250 on ed west

the ones I have crossed out are my UFC bets for this Saturday which I will be posting early Saturday morning


----------



## Cookie66 (Feb 9, 2012)

At first I was picking Eduardo Dantas and Marcos Galvao to win. But I'm unsure now, after seeing you pick against them and you are usually correct.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well this should be a good fight card.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I got the same as you have winning for what its worth. Good luck


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm with most people that its the hardest bellator to pick in a long time, and think your nuts to bet on this card! 

I'm totally torn on the Makovsky-Dantas fight, think it could go either way. If i was pushed then maybe 60% a Makovsky decision, 40% a Dantas finish.

I fancy West to get a close but comfortable decision over Galvao, so i'm with you on that and its the only one of the 3 i'd even consider betting on.

But I think Vila should beat Nogueira. There's no way i'd bet against someone with those wrestling credentials and that power in his stand-up. 

So to sum up i think your crazy for betting on this card :thumb02: but good luck i hope you win!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This is an interesting website.


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

had made additional last minute bets










$1074 in profits so far


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

zach lost .. and i had made more bets on him on above 3.5 rounds ..

overall I profited $4 this event lol just $4

got greedy lol


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well things could be worse.


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

For you to go 1/3 on ya picks and still make money is overall positive.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd say so.


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

I could of still profited $1074 had I bought back my bet on Zack .. but I got greedy lol

profited $2400 + on UFC on fuel tv 2 though 


If you guys still want I'll post my bets for this weeks bellator .. will probably bet around $1200 or aso

disappointed in Ed west though .. I thought he would use his good foot work and not let him close the distance and just his punches and kicks to score points .. but he got wreckless and threw wild kicks .. besides that though I was happy to see Dantas get the win but Marcos Galvao .. that was the best I think I've seen him look in Bellator lol

can't wait till this friday


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder what you'll make this week.


----------

